# chicken farm, oct 2012



## shot_in_the_dark (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, here goes...

This is the first time i have posted a report on here, so please point me in the right direction if this all goes horribly wrong. i haven't uploaded anything previously as i normally photograph at night (clue's in the name), and so my images don't greatly reflect the content of the locations, but all this is set to change very soon...

Any how, down to business...

i have visited this site several times, both at night and during the day, so thought i would share. apologies if this site has already been written about.

there is seemingly very little interesting history about the place that i could find, only the usual 'possible development' story. of all the items i saw whilst there, i found nothing dated past 1998, indicating it's been shut a while. 

i wont lie, the location itself is not the most inspiring of visits i have done, but whilst i trawl through my other sites to upload, i figure i would start with this.

that said, there were a few pleasantries on site for me.

midway through one of the barns, i managed to aggravate a rather large wasp's nest. this was a theme that seemed to run through the visit! 

so here goes...


the site comprises of a vaiety of barns and chicken 'coups'



1 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




7 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr

a worker's coat, amongst the multitude of feathers.



4 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




8 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




5 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




3 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr

this is fairly typical of most the structures on the site



2 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




11 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




10 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




6 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr

possibly the most puzzling find of all from the site.. amidst a barn of chicken and office junk, bits of wood and tat, lay these aircraft seats.



9 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr

someone had written poetry or lyrics on one of the walls. made for an interesting break from chicken feathers. 



15 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr



this is how i normally shoot derelict places, this shot to, is from this site.



night shot by shot in the darkness, on Flickr



hope this was a successful post, even though it's not a hugely inspiring place. like i said, first time posting, so let me know if the images are visible, etc,

cheers.


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 15, 2012)

Enjoyed that mate. I can also see why you shoot at night! That last shot is quality


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks pal, 

Shooting at night has been an addiction for the past 5 years. discovered it about the same time i started looking at derelict sites to photograph, so to me the two have always gone hand in hand. 

now i know how, watch this space for more posts..


----------



## AlexanderJones (Oct 15, 2012)

Great report man! I love the fact it was shot at night, it really adds to the atmosphere.


----------



## abel101 (Oct 15, 2012)

stunning photos!!! 

love the last shot! expecting more like this now, good job


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Oct 16, 2012)

many thanks,

lets hope i can live up to that expectation, got lots planned, just got to wait for the rain to stop!


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Series 3! Lots of useable stuff there though


----------



## Winch It In (Oct 16, 2012)

The first landy pic is great, aswell as the last pic.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 16, 2012)

Good report, I dont recall seeing the site on here before either.


----------



## nelly (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad you took the plunge fella, sorry about the bad news message though


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 16, 2012)

Cracking first report, the light in that place is fantastic, lots left too. That last shot is amazing! 



Landie_Man said:


> Poor Series 3!


Ah that'll T-cut out!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Oct 16, 2012)

sorry guys, hadn't realized i wasn't allowed to post pictures of vehicles found on site, apologies. 

wont happen again


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 16, 2012)

shot_in_the_dark said:


> sorry guys, hadn't realized i wasn't allowed to post pictures of vehicles found on site, apologies.
> 
> wont happen again



Please don't apologise, it happens all the time. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 16, 2012)

is alright is that


----------



## constantined (Oct 16, 2012)

shot_in_the_dark,

Liked that report a lot, I've never seen inside one of these sheds, looked very interesting mostly them seats, they must of been for the chickens whilst they were on breaks! 

Always see the outside of them around here though!

I too liked your final shot must have been a long exposure, keep up the good work!

C


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 16, 2012)

great set of photos, last shot is pure quality.. thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice one, your last shot is ace.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Oct 16, 2012)

thanks all,

itching to go and shoot more places now. thinking in the meantime, i may revisit some old places that i shot in the daytime by way of reference for my night images.


----------



## peterc4 (Oct 19, 2012)

ditto, last one is class


----------



## Captain-Slow (Oct 19, 2012)

What a depressing place 

Your shots are nice though. As others, like the last one showcased.

Have a +1. Not for the site, but for your pictures.

CS.


----------



## Pedrfardd (Oct 22, 2012)

Just love this post.. ta mate ..PS have a look at one of mine taken at night in what was the Billybanks in South Wales - you seem to have nailed the night shots though..


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 24, 2012)

Great report and pics, looks like a fab little mooch


----------

